# Pro 120 eyeshadow palette *haul and swatches*



## Nightvamp (Oct 7, 2008)

YouTube - Pro 120 eyeshadow palette *Review and all 120 Swatches*


----------



## thelove4tequila (Oct 9, 2008)

Nice!!!


----------



## Susanne (Oct 9, 2008)

Thanks for sharing!


----------



## Ms. Z (Oct 9, 2008)

I can't open it, I get the message,  No longer available.


----------



## Nightvamp (Oct 11, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Ms. Z* 

 
_I can't open it, I get the message, No longer available._

 
with me it works just fine, so don't know whats the problem sorry


----------



## carandru (Oct 11, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Ms. Z* 

 
_I can't open it, I get the message,  No longer available._

 
Try reloading the page or click on the video to view it in youtube directly.  Sometimes youtube gives that message when it has partially loaded the video.  This seems to happen more often when its linked to another site.


----------

